# Fiestaware dishes?



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have these dishes?  I am considering replacing my dishes.  I originally started replacing my old dishes and bought a fairly inexpensive set from Target, but they're quite trendy and I'm already getting sick of the pattern on them.  Now, I'm considering something more classic, but I really don't think I want just plain white dishes.  I'd rather have something that reflects our personality, and my kitchen is mostly in red, so I thought the scarlet color would be perfect, and if I decide I'm getting bored I can toss in a few other colors from the line & pop it up a bit....  I'm just wondering what others think of these dishes, and whether they're worth the investment....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have Fiestaware in a variety of colors. My sister gave me 4 place settings (assorted colors) for Christmas several years ago and I've just kept adding on. I like the Sunflower, plus the darker colors: plum, cobalt, cinnabar, and evergreen. I hate the shamrock (green). Any food you put on a shamrock plate looks like vomit, I am not kidding! I am not too crazy about the turquoise, either, but can put up with it in a pinch.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have tons of Fiestaware. I happen to live within minutes of the Homer Laughlin China Co., which makes it very nice to add a few pieces here and there whenever I pass by.
I love their colors. I have a mixture of all of the colors. I love the jumbo cup for soups and snacks. There's a small oval plate I use more than any others, but I'm not seeing it on the website.

http://www.hlchina.com/
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Leslie about the Shamrock green.  That color plate is on the bottom of the pile and I never use it.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

LL has Fiestaware and really likes all the colors, EXCEPT Shamrock. (see a trend here?  ) We took that color out of the cabinet and put it away. Didn't know anyone we disliked enough to give it to them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Homer Laughlin has a "tent sale" twice a year.  It's a huge event.  It goes on for 3 days, I believe.  
You have to stand in line.  They only allow so many at a time into the tent.  When I first started I
went to the sale.  We stood in line for about an hour and I was able to get plenty of dishes to start filling
my cabinets.  
I notice the website has free ground shipping for orders over $125.
deb


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had to howl with laughter about the shamrock Fiesta. I hate it too! I inherited much vintage Fiestaware, which I filled in during the years with the new stuff. The vintage stuff is now in a small town museum where my MIL lived. I kept some of my favorites that I could not part with, including some cream soup bowls. Over the years we added to our collection, and the kids all staked out their favorite colors. Now I have them separated into the darker colors for Fall/Winter, and the pastels for Spring/Summer. With the kids gone, I have not added a new color in quite a while. When they moved out of dorms and into apts., they took Fiestaware with them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought three of this set from Williams-Sonoma in red.... I'm glad I got them when I did, they seem to have disappeared off the website. I really love these dishes.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I tend toward a couple of otagiri designs (which is no longer anywhere except antique shops because they were bought years ago) and a few of another company I can't spell pfalgraff or something.

I did a lot of shopping on Craigslist--I've seen the Fiestaware listed on craigslist several times; in this area, red and yellow seem to get "resold" quite frequently.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We had a shamrock serving bowl. Not sure where it came from but there it was. I kept trying to break it but no luck. Finally, I gave it to my husband and told him to take it to his shop and use it as a water bowl for the dog. LOL. 

In case you haven't gotten the hint, DON'T BUY SHAMROCK FIESTAWARE.    

L


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Thankfully, shamrock was not a color on my radar, but I'll make a note, lol!  I'm thinking I may start with scarlet, and then decide if I want to add any other colors from there.  Does anyone just stick with one color?  Or does that defeat the purpose of Fiestaware?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I know people that stick to one color, or a couple of colors. I choose to have all the colors. That is what makes Fiesta fun for me. If you stick to one color, what are you going to do when they retire that color?

My regret is that I did not pick up a sapphire blue in the mid 90s when it was made for Blommingdale's.  I haven't picked up a new color in the past several years, so I am sure there are now colors out there that are off my radar.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have Fiestaware, too. I have one place setting in each of 12 colors. I love them!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I used to have tons of Fiesta and when we moved about six years ago I was in clean out mode and took it all to Goodwill.  Later I missed it so I bought a bit more and this time I got only red and yellow that I mix and match.

For every day, I have those Fiesta dishes, then I have the blue willow pattern but in red, and I have the Mikasa French Countryside (white).

My absolute FAVORITE I started collecting last Christmas and it's McCarty pottery.  I love that it is handmade and not perfect.  It's just gorgeous.

I change dishes like I change hair color.  ;-)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I used to have tons of Fiesta and when we moved about six years ago I was in clean out mode and took it all to Goodwill. Later I missed it so I bought a bit more and this time I got only red and yellow that I mix and match.
> 
> For every day, I have those Fiesta dishes, then I have the blue willow pattern but in red, and I have the Mikasa French Countryside (white).
> 
> ...


I guess my problem is that I have never changed my hair color!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 10 place settings in a variety of colors, 8 luncheon plates in sunflower, and 8 small cereal bowls in evergreen. Sort of a strange assortment -- it has to do with what people gave me and what I picked up on sale here and there over the years. They are fun to mix and match.

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I always rotate the colors I have so we never use the same plates two meals in a row.  Intinst thinks I'm a little weird, but I wouldn't want to leave out a color; they might not like being ignored.

I did have the shamrock green place setting - it was boxed up and sent to the store room when the chocolate color was released.  Eating from a brown plate is so much better.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A friend initiated me into the goodness that is the Fiestaware outlet last summer. I didn't go in unawares, or unwillingly, I'd like to point out. In fact, quite the opposite. I've wanted to switch over for a number of years now, and this was the first time I had a chance to get down there.

I walked out of there with six pieces. I paid twenty six bucks and change for them. And... I'm plotting ways to break the old non-Fiesta stuff, so I can go back down and get new.  

Between them and All-Clad, I am in outlet/sale heaven. I'd like to try the tent thing, but it seems a little... intense. Is that the right word? It's definitely intimidating.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I did have the shamrock green place setting - it was boxed up and sent to the store room when the chocolate color was released. Eating from a brown plate is so much better.


Looking at the colors on the Amazon page, it looks like lemongrass might be as dangerous as shamrock...LOL. That is one I won't be ordering!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Looking at the colors on the Amazon page, it looks like lemongrass might be as dangerous as shamrock...LOL. That is one I won't be ordering!
> 
> L


I had the same thought!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

WestofMars said:


> A friend initiated me into the goodness that is the Fiestaware outlet last summer. I didn't go in unawares, or unwillingly, I'd like to point out. In fact, quite the opposite. I've wanted to switch over for a number of years now, and this was the first time I had a chance to get down there.
> 
> I walked out of there with six pieces. I paid twenty six bucks and change for them. And... I'm plotting ways to break the old non-Fiesta stuff, so I can go back down and get new.
> 
> Between them and All-Clad, I am in outlet/sale heaven. I'd like to try the tent thing, but it seems a little... intense. Is that the right word? It's definitely intimidating.


I would say intimidating is the right word. There are dealers there, plenty of them, and they all have a plan. I did not have a plan so I came home with boxes of this and that. I much prefer the outlet store on a weekday when there are no tour buses.
deb


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I really like Fiestaware, but when the time came for me to get new dishes, I knew that it was too mission style for me. I have redone my house in a more Tuscan style look. I found this set at our local Fred Meyers and I love it. It is called Sorrento. I got my dishes in the gold color and all of my accessories are gold, red and green. They are muted colors and look very nice together. After these posts, I am glad I didn't get the green for my main place setting. That might have been a disaster.










I love looking at new stoneware, so I will paraphrase Kindle Gracie...I would like to change my dishes like I change my socks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I LOVE them! In fact I just coerced my BFF into getting me some for my birthday... or Valentine's Day, Mother's Day... hmmm... any other suggestions


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

macy's has a 4 settings set on sale for 27 bucks this week


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I LOVE them! In fact I just coerced my BFF into getting me some for my birthday... or Valentine's Day, Mother's Day... hmmm... any other suggestions


mmmm, Martin Luther King day is tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I had the same thought!





Leslie said:


> Looking at the colors on the Amazon page, it looks like lemongrass might be as dangerous as shamrock...LOL. That is one I won't be ordering!
> 
> L


I felt the same way. II had not seen the lemongrass - now he wishes I hadn't shown it to him.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have tons of Fiestaware. I happen to live within minutes of the Homer Laughlin China Co., which makes it very nice to add a few pieces here and there whenever I pass by.
> I love their colors. I have a mixture of all of the colors. I love the jumbo cup for soups and snacks. There's a small oval plate I use more than any others, but I'm not seeing it on the website.
> 
> http://www.hlchina.com/
> deb


I have had a softspot for Fiestaware for many years. I went on a field trip to HL in college. I majored in fine arts and got very interested in Industrial Ceramics. I ended up designing some dinnerware, starting with mold making, pouring/casting etc. It was so much fun, those were the days!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> mmmm, Martin Luther King day is tomorrow.


HEY! You're riiiiiiiight!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just placed an order for some plates, bowls and a mug today. I've never owned any of these but I am looking forward to trying them out. If I really like them I will be replacing some of my hodge-podge collections I currently have. I really like that they are made in the USA.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't own any fiestaware, but have been buying it for my daughter. She recently retired her "wedding" stoneware for a set of white dishes that are all square and is is buying fiestaware in lemongrass for her serving pieces.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> I don't own any fiestaware, but have been buying it for my daughter. She recently retired her "wedding" stoneware for a set of white dishes that are all square and is is buying fiestaware in lemongrass for her serving pieces.


What does the lemongrass look like in real life?

L


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

If it's the color I'm thinking of, it's very yellow-greeny. Sort of like pale celery. I wasn't a fan, but I like deep, dark colors.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My fiesta pieces arrived today and I love them! Can't wait to get them all washed up and put in my cupboard. I made room last night so I was all ready for them. Can't wait to try them out too. If I love them as much as I think I will I see more purchases in my future!


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I just placed an order for some plates, bowls and a mug today. I've never owned any of these but I am looking forward to trying them out. If I really like them I will be replacing some of my hodge-podge collections I currently have. I really like that they are made in the USA.


Oh, I'm super jealous! What colors did you get?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

immadismom said:


> Oh, I'm super jealous! What colors did you get?


 I got sunflower, tangerine, paprika and turquoise plates & bowls. Then tangerine and peacock square mugs. I wasn't quite sure where to start since I had nothing from them. I'm going to be adding more pieces so I will probably add a couple more colors as well. They just look so cheerful in my cupboard! I've been living with a lot of Tupperware for years because of having kids, but now that the youngest ones are 13 it's time to put some of that away. Just what I needed...another addiction!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> What does the lemongrass look like in real life?
> 
> L


It is a very bright green (yes a bit yellow-green), much prettier than what it looks like on Amazon. I thought it was ugly when I ordered her some serving pieces for Christmas, but was pleasantly surprised when they came in. Her kitchen is 2 shades of brown on the walls with white cabinets and counter tops. The lemongrass color really pops with all that brown and white. I wouldn't choose that color for myself, I prefer the darker colors, but it suits my daughter's personality.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

KindleGirl said:


> I got sunflower, tangerine, paprika and turquoise plates & bowls. Then tangerine and peacock square mugs. I wasn't quite sure where to start since I had nothing from them. I'm going to be adding more pieces so I will probably add a couple more colors as well. They just look so cheerful in my cupboard! I've been living with a lot of Tupperware for years because of having kids, but now that the youngest ones are 13 it's time to put some of that away. Just what I needed...another addiction!


I'm thinking of starting with mostly Scarlet, and I want to add in 2 other accent colors as a start, but I can't bring myself to narrow it down.... I am leaning toward the tangerine & sunflower also!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

immadismom said:


> I'm thinking of starting with mostly Scarlet, and I want to add in 2 other accent colors as a start, but I can't bring myself to narrow it down.... I am leaning toward the tangerine & sunflower also!


Good choices I think. I love how those colors look together...so cheery and festive.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Fiestaware!  I started getting it 19 years ago when my DH and I got married.  It is great stuff.  I have only broken a couple of pieces in all of these years.  The only complaint that I have is one of the colors I got is yellow (which I think is now discontinued)  that color shows scratches etc.  The darker colors I have look almost like new and we use them every day.  Also, I wanted to let you know that Kohls carries some Fiestaware.  There selection in their stores is somewhat limited, but they have more online.  And if you happen to be lucky enough to get a 30% off coupon when the Fiestaware is on sale you can really get some bargains.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

The coupon-at-Kohls is actually how a friend of mine got started. The same friend who took me to the outlet last summer. If you can't get to the outlet, definitely look for the coupons.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Where does one get Kohl's coupons?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd imagine either directly from their website, or if you get the Sunday paper, there will be inserts and the like. There might be additional offers for anyone who holds a Kohl's charge, but since I'm not one of them, I don't know.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have a Kohl's credit card, they send you % off coupons many times a year.  Most of the time its 15% off, but sometimes its 20% and once in a while you'll get 30%.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the deals on Amazon are pretty good too. The salad plates I purchased were buy 4 for the price of 3 and the price for each was $7.49 and then I got one free so they were $5.61 each in the end. Not all pieces have that offer, but some of them do.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I had to laugh when I saw this.  We have Fiestaware with all the different colors.  My wife insists that the various pieces be stacked in a certain color order.  God help me if I ever have two of the same color together in the stack...


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I think the deals on Amazon are pretty good too. The salad plates I purchased were buy 4 for the price of 3 and the price for each was $7.49 and then I got one free so they were $5.61 each in the end. Not all pieces have that offer, but some of them do.


That IS a good price. I'd be wary of ordering them online, though -- the shipping companies aren't great about handling things with care. You've had no breakage issues?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

They are shipped by amazon and out of all the things I ordered I only had one item that was broken. That item was just put in a box with no bubble wrap whatsoever. All of the other items have been packed very carefully. I contacted amazon about the broken one and they overnighted a new one to me. Great customer service.


----------



## cindyw (Jun 6, 2010)

I remember eating on Fiesta dishes at my great grandmother's house and I always wanted some. I have lots of the new stuff and inherited a lot of the beautiful old stuff from my mom. They are very sturdy dishes and don't chip or break easily.

My favorite colors are Tangerine, Lemon Grass, Sunflower, Persimmon, and Shamrock.

My least favorites are the first ones I bought, the pastel colors - yellow, rose, apricot and that light blue and a more current Juniper. Yuk.

My favorites that I have that are retired are Lilac, Chartreuse and Sapphire.

My favorite dishes are the rimmed soup bowl (for pasta, soups etc) and the jumbo 18 oz cup for cold cereal.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I had to laugh when I saw this. We have Fiestaware with all the different colors. My wife insists that the various pieces be stacked in a certain color order. God help me if I ever have two of the same color together in the stack...


You would NOT put two of the same colors back to back, would you I'm just kidding...sort of <g>....although I thought I was the ONLY person who wouldn't do that. I like to see the colors alternating at the very least <lol>.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> You would NOT put two of the same colors back to back, would you I'm just kidding...sort of <g>....although I thought I was the ONLY person who wouldn't do that. I like to see the colors alternating at the very least <lol>.


I'm well-trained by now but once in while I do it just to get a reaction...


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I love Fiesta dishes! My mom has a huge collection of them. She's had them since the 90s too. I can't wait to start getting them for my hubby and I's place.
And you have to alternate the stack of plates so two colors aren't next to each other of course.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I'm well-trained by now but once in while I do it just to get a reaction...


You certainly know how to live on the edge. What a thrill seeker you are <g>.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not sure which of the greens is shamrock.  I have some of the greens but I like to mix the colors up when I am serving soup etc.  I will use the green kind of like a small charger with yellow or tangerine on top.  The green doesn't look too bad if you serve something white on it.  It's the other colored food that is thrown off.  I was just reading an article in the magazine that stated that green is the least popular color in any dishes.  I guess we proved that here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I am not sure which of the greens is shamrock. I have some of the greens but I like to mix the colors up when I am serving soup etc. I will use the green kind of like a small charger with yellow or tangerine on top. The green doesn't look too bad if you serve something white on it. It's the other colored food that is thrown off. I was just reading an article in the magazine that stated that green is the least popular color in any dishes. I guess we proved that here.


I like the dark green Fiesta plates just fine. I also have a set of dark green dishes from LL Bean and I love those. But the shamrock? Ugh. I don't know why they call it shamrock because it is definitely a color that is not found in nature...LOL

L


----------



## K.C. Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

Maybe all the shamrock haters could pool their pieces and sell it as a complete set!  

I used to have a bunch of Fiesta - each place setting a different color - but sold them when I got married and we picked out different everyday dishes. I've been thinking about buying a few random pieces, though - I miss it!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm. I wonder if there's a way to organize a KB meet-up at the Fiestaware outlet. We'll shop then move over to the casino or some other nearby place for a meal or two and even more book talk and networking... 

Just... don't ask me to organize it. I am a very good idea generator and even better at execution, but that middle stuff? Guess a girl's got to have ONE weakness. (Besides, I have books to write!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that's a wonderful idea. 
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I would be willing to add my shamrock place setting to a group of others. Then I'd have an excuse to buy a new place setting in a color I like. If I recall, this one was a gift...LOL

L


----------

